# Notification "Débrancher l'accessoire trop gourmand..." pour un dock qui charge le MB ?!



## Sinis (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Sur un MB Air M1, j'ai un truc un peur agaçant (...20 fois par jour, en fait) : une notification m'indiquant :





apparaît alors que le seul accessoire connecté au MB est un dock qui en l'occurence charge le MB. J'ai du mal à saisir comment le MB peut estimer que l'"accessoire" consomme trop de courant alors que c'est cet accessoire qui le charge.

Rien d'autre branché sur l'autre port USB-C du MB ; aucun accessoire branché sur le doc,, seulement l'écran en USB-C et l'Ethernet.

Avez-vous ce genre de truc et/ou éventuellement une idée ?


----------



## Sinis (13 Juin 2021)

Pardon, mais suis-je le seul à avoir ces messages à répétition ? Quelqu'un avec un M1 et un Hub TB peut-il me confirmer qu'il n'a _pas_ ce message qui revient sans cesse ?

En vous remerciant,


----------



## Lamahi (13 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

j’ai plusieurs fois vu apparaître ce message sur mon iMac de 2008, je ne sais plus si cela c’était produit sur la partition El Capitan ou sous celle de Mojave Patch. Dans tous les cas, il apparaît très rarement. Seulement avec un DDE WD Elements 1 To, mon clavier Apple en USB, et parfois une souris USB sur un des ports du clavier.

As-tu besoin de débrancher le dock puis le rebrancher ? Chez moi, ils se réactivent instantanément sans la moindre opération de ma part.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2021)

Sinis a dit:


> Avez-vous ce genre de truc et/ou éventuellement une idée ?


Peut-être que ce hub ne fournit pas assez de courant pour recharger le Mac + l'écran ?


----------



## Sinis (18 Juin 2021)

Un OWC TB 3 (https://www.owcdigital.com/products/thunderbolt-3-dock-14-port). J'avais le même problème, mais en pire avec un  i-Tec TB3 (...qui à mon avis avait la même carte électronique dedans : les mêmes ports aux même endroits..), que j'ai retourné en faveur du OWC.
Je n'ai pas besoin de tout rebrancher, sauf quand je redémarre physiquement le Mac : auquel cas il me faut éteindre et rallumer l'écran... 
par contre le message (la notification), je l'ai 10 fois par jour tous les jours...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2021)

Sinis a dit:


> Un OWC TB 3 (https://www.owcdigital.com/products/thunderbolt-3-dock-14-port).


D'après ton lie, ce hub peut fournir jusqu'à 85W pour recharger un ordinateur, ce qui est suffisant pour ton MBA.
Du coup, pas trop d'idée…


----------



## Sinis (27 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'après ton lie, ce hub peut fournir jusqu'à 85W pour recharger un ordinateur, ce qui est suffisant pour ton MBA.
> Du coup, pas trop d'idée…


Où peut-on trouver cette information de 100w pour un MBA M1 ? Sachant que le chargeur fourni avec est un 30W (https://www.apple.com/macbook-air/specs/).

Merci,


----------



## maxou56 (27 Juin 2021)

Sinis a dit:


> Sachant que le chargeur fourni avec est un 30W


Le MBA M1 accepte plus que 30w, mais sans doute pas 100w.
On peut voir ce que le chargeur, hub peut fournir au Mac et ce que le Mac accepte dans information système > Matériel > Alimentation > Informations de l’adaptateur.

Par exemple sur un MB 12" qui à un chargeur d'origine de 28w (14.5V*2A apple ne respecte pas trop la norme ), branché avec un chargeur 60w via un Hub USB-C, il reste 49w en 20V pour le Mac

```
Informations de l’adaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :    Oui
  Identifiant :    0x0000
  Puissance (W) :    49
  En cours de chargement :    Non
```
Et en direct:

```
nformations de l’adaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :    Oui
  Identifiant :    0x0000
  Puissance (W) :    60
  En cours de chargement :    Non
```

Pour le voltage, il y a des apps qui permettent de voir si c'est du 5V, 9V (optionnel), 15V ou 20V (les différents voltages en USB-C, les tensions les plus basses sont limités à 2A ou 3A, seul le 20V peut monter suivant les appareils jusqu'a 5A pour faire 100W)


----------

